
Automating a conference submission workflow: deploying to production - nfrankel
https://blog.frankel.ch/automating-conference-submission-workflow/3/
======
mister_hn
Interesting approach, but it obviously required time to learn all the stack
and integrate the parts.

It looks like it's easy but the way to achieve it was not short.

